

Shell Helix Ultra engine oil advertised using a transparent Nissan 370Z - elblanco
http://www.doobybrain.com/2010/04/22/shell-helix-ultra-engine-oil-advertised-using-a-transparent-nissan-370z/

======
rdj
I wish I had something more insightful to say other than "very clever". I do
wonder where this car will end up after the shoot. The corporate headquarters?
The ad agency lobby? A science museum? Barrett-Jackson?

------
chriskelley
Making of:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3HM1bQzubw&feature=playe...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3HM1bQzubw&feature=player_embedded)

